# Brinkmann Q Beam Varmit Light 200k - Question



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

I meant Q Beam, not B. Does anyone know the amp hour usage on this light? I have searched but can not find it. I called Brinkmann but have not received a call back. I have to carry out a power source and would like to know how much power this light will draw. Thanks.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know but I use two of them at the same time on a car battery in a box. This last me until the sun comes up every time I go out. It will work for 20-30+ stands two of these lights running nonstop for 20 minutes at a time. I have used a deer feeder battery as well on some stands we had to walk to and didn't run out of battery. Hope these might help.


----------



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Fur. What battery do you prefer?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you just throw your battery on a trickle charger then when you get home?!


----------

